# Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

On the 3rd of March the South African Bridgestone Production Cars Championship took place at Kyalami. 
The Audis where competative with a 2nd 4th and 5th in the first race of the Day
Michael Stephen got a well deserved 2nd place in race one - Audi #4








Race 2 was a







bad race. The Yellow Terry Moss Racing Audis had problems and both cars failed to finish. Most of the BMWs and Nissans hit trouble. This left the 2 VMP Audis of Melvil Priest and Johan Fourie chasing down a privateer Nissan. Nearing the end of the race the Audis with better worn tires got passed the Nissan and were running 1st and 2nd. They had a huge lead but were racing eachother hard. On the last lap the 2 Audis, still fighting hard for the win touched and went off. Loosing 1st place to the Nissan. They did recover to finish 2nd and 3rd.








WHAT WERE THEY THINKING!





























First rule in racing: Dont take your team mate out!
The colision left the one Audi with severe damage to its wheel but it did manage to get 3rd place.
The following are a few photos I took:
Fourie and Priest fighting hard








Johan Fourie and a damaged Audi
























Full Report Here:
http://www.tracksidepics.co.za...7.htm
Hopefully next time the team mates wont take eachother out!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (lappies)*

Some More Photos
Terry Moss Racing
Michael Stephen #4
































Terry Moss Racing
Shaun Watson-Smith #6
































VMP Motorsport
Melvil Priest #7
































VMP Motorsport 
Johan Fourie #14
































These photos are from http://www.motorpics.co.za


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (lappies)*

Are those A4s quattro or front wheel drive?


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (chernaudi)*

The Audis are Audi A4 3.2 Quattros. Hence they have a huge atvantage on the start line. 
More info on the rules here: http://www.procars.co.za/rules.htm 
The series is very competative with facory entries from:
BMW Motorsport South Africa (3 cars)








Nissan Motorsport South Africa (3 cars)








Privateer Nissans (2 cars)








Privateer Subarus (3 cars)








And the privateer Audis (4 cars) photos in previous post


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (lappies)*

.................







there is a rumour that Audi South Africa might revive Audi Sport South Africa........and have a factory team...
I HOPE SO!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (lappies)*

More info at the new Brigestone Production Cars website: http://www.productioncars.co.za/


----------



## volvodrifter69 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Bitter Sweet Kyalami Round for Audi in South Africa (lappies)*

ouch no good


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

no team orders means "have it boys"


----------

